# My Cigar ****



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Just got an order in today!
View attachment 4387


View attachment 4388


View attachment 4389


View attachment 11168


View attachment 4390


View attachment 11170


View attachment 4391


View attachment 4392


View attachment 4393

Humidor is FULL!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

nice! 

I won that Oliva sampler at the last event I went to.

That is a beautiful humidor bro.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Great Haul you got there! Man, that humi is Packed!!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks. That does not include what is on top, or the chest that is full, plus my work humidor!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

You ordered a B&M? Nice pickup!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice Justin, everytime I see that old ice chest you turned into a humidor I get a little jealous.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

great looking sticks..... Those sp-md look so good nice pick up


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Your storage capacity is strained, send all future purchases to me for safe keeping! :redface:


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Cigar ****! I think I'm getting a Chubby, or would that now be a Nubby?


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice pickups!!!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

:dribble: :dribble: :dribble:

Nice buys! I think I see the devil site stickers on those packs ......... 


Turning an old ice chest into a humidor - I never thought of that. Very cool. Do you have some cedar sheets in there?


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't see a bad stick in the bunch. But just to make sure send the all to me for further testing and evaluation!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

:dribble:

fwap


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

cybervee said:


> :dribble: :dribble: :dribble:
> 
> Nice buys! I think I see the devil site stickers on those packs .........
> 
> Turning an old ice chest into a humidor - I never thought of that. Very cool. Do you have some cedar sheets in there?


I took out metal on the inside and lined it with Spanish Cedar. The top part has some trays that I made for singles. Works pretty good.

I need to get some beads though!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

chubzerous said:


> Your storage capacity is strained, send all future purchases to me for safe keeping! :redface:


Like you have the room! Al though, with all of the bombs, you might.


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

elmomac said:


> I don't see a bad stick in the bunch. But just to make sure send the all to me for further testing and evaluation!!
> :biggrin:


I may have to do that!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

thanks for the ****. like the old ice chest. nicely done


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

Great bunch of sticks, you may have to step up your smoking pace. 

Justin, I smoked the Shakespeare you sent, I agree, it was kind of harsh. I havent sparked the Maduro yet. The HDM Dark Sumatra was good with coffee!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

koapoorpeople said:


> Great bunch of sticks, you may have to step up your smoking pace.
> 
> Justin, I smoked the Shakespeare you sent, I agree, it was kind of harsh. I havent sparked the Maduro yet. The HDM Dark Sumatra was good with coffee!


Let me know what you think of the maduro. I was going to see if you wanted the rest of the sticks. I love that Dark Sumatra, it is a great stick.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

thats a nice stocked humi
excellent stuff
thanks for sharing


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

On top of it I have a chest, my work humidor (20 ct) and my travel humidor (savoy) for the tasting panel. I have NO room for anything.


----------



## MrTapes (Dec 18, 2007)

Way to go fellow BOTICC
"Brother Of The Ice Chest Club"


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

MrTapes said:


> Way to go fellow BOTICC
> "Brother Of The Ice Chest Club"


Lets see yours?


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Great pick-up and a sweet cabinet! But it may be time for a walk-in.:biggrin:
And those Onyx sticks are excellent!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice pick up and great pictures.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

shrtcrt said:


> I love that Dark Sumatra, it is a great stick.


Ditto - one of my favorites!

:dribble: :dribble: :dribble: :dribble:


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

mhlatke said:


> Great pick-up and a sweet cabinet! But it may be time for a walk-in.:biggrin:
> And those Onyx sticks are excellent!


I am going to have a Onyx at lunch.


----------



## duckman (Jan 21, 2008)

If you are really slim on space I'd be more than happy to store some of those Sancho Panza DMs for you at no cost to you! I even offer free pickup service! :biggrin:


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

duckman said:


> If you are really slim on space I'd be more than happy to store some of those Sancho Panza DMs for you at no cost to you! I even offer free pickup service! :biggrin:


You couldn't handle even one of those! :lol: Maybe the next time I see you I will have to give you one to smoke. I know how much you love those Sancho Panaza.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice pickup!!


----------



## duckman (Jan 21, 2008)

shrtcrt said:


> You couldn't handle even one of those! :lol: Maybe the next time I see you I will have to give you one to smoke. I know how much you love those Sancho Panaza.


Mmmm...I'll be taking a couple on my trip this week as well as that Hoyo Dark Sumatra you gave me. I've been holding out to give it the time it deserves.


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

I really like that Ice Chest Humi


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

Brazilla said:


> I really like that Ice Chest Humi


Thanks. I like having a more unique humidor.


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

duckman said:


> Mmmm...I'll be taking a couple on my trip this week as well as that Hoyo Dark Sumatra you gave me. I've been holding out to give it the time it deserves.


I will be having a Sancho during my drive home today. mmmmm


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice. I've never had the Henry Clay's, but they look very good. Those Sancho Panza Double Maduros are my favorite low price smoke.


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

boomerd35 said:


> Nice. I've never had the Henry Clay's, but they look very good. Those Sancho Panza Double Maduros are my favorite low price smoke.


We may have to fix that!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

shrtcrt said:


> Let me know what you think of the maduro. I was going to see if you wanted the rest of the sticks. I love that Dark Sumatra, it is a great stick.


Ok, I will have to get smokin!!


----------



## MrTapes (Dec 18, 2007)

shrtcrt said:


> Lets see yours?


Here ya go!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice, it always feels good to get a few boxes like that!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

MrTapes said:


> Here ya go!


Very nice! Where did you get the top trays? I need to rework mine abit. What do you use for humidification. I was thinking 2lbs of beads.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very nice Justin! That Oliva sampler looks fan-friggen-tastic...making me drool!! When the heck will spring be here??


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

oh you are in the land of cold! I hope soon for you. It has been getting real nice in Vegas.


----------



## MrTapes (Dec 18, 2007)

shrtcrt said:


> Very nice! Where did you get the top trays? I need to rework mine abit. What do you use for humidification. I was thinking 2lbs of beads.


I rebuilt this thing completely. You might remember communicating with me when I first started the project back in December. I followed Tim, MTMouse's lead. I built the trays myself. I use the Hydra active humidification unit with a couple of computer fans I rigged up for circulation. I also have beads inside the unit for stability. I use beads in all my humidors, they are the best non active humidification device.


----------

